# College acceptances (Class of '14)



## fanwuq (Dec 17, 2009)

Accepted to MIT class of 2014!!!!


----------



## Weston (Dec 17, 2009)

Congratulations!
More cube at colleges are good. (since they organize the competitions most of the time)


----------



## TioMario (Dec 17, 2009)

Congrats !


----------



## cubeman34 (Dec 17, 2009)

Congratulations you deserve it.


----------



## Parity (Dec 17, 2009)

Since I am only 14 I don't know much about college?
Is MIT good?


----------



## Musturd (Dec 17, 2009)

Gratz!
Me:  Accepted to *Carnegie Mellon* class of 2014 (ECE) 
I look forward to joining the cube club there.



> Since I am only 14 I don't know much about college?
> Is MIT good?


Yes, it's very very good.

My essay was about my stuggle to write a cube solver.


----------



## cubeman34 (Dec 17, 2009)

Well yes it is and not to be rude being 14 isn't a really good excuse.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Dec 17, 2009)

Lol MIT being the school of geniuses, I'd say yes, that's a good place to go to school...

DUDE CONGRATS! There's really nothing better to say other than just wow, good job man. Great to hear!

Edit: What are you majoring in?


----------



## blah (Dec 17, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> Accepted to MIT class of 2014!!!!


You beat Lucas


----------



## Edmund (Dec 17, 2009)

Congrats to everyone here who made it into their colleges.
@Musturd: You must keep their cube competitions alive. Ilkyoo said Spring would be the last one.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 17, 2009)

Woah, I need to get a move on. I graduate in '14 & haven't even given a thought to the future.

EDIT: >*Facepalm*<, I thought by this you meant you would start in '14.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Dec 17, 2009)

blah said:


> fanwuq said:
> 
> 
> > Accepted to MIT class of 2014!!!!
> ...


Yeah, 2014 is higher than 2012.

Anyhow, congratulations! It seems that a lot of college cube clubs are getting four more years of support (at least Stanford, Caltech, MIT, apparently CMU, and Berkeley is quite fine), and you'll have fun mathing and sciencing your head off at MIT, anyhow.

I presume we will definitely see you at Nationals, then?


----------



## Kian (Dec 17, 2009)

I was accepted to Rutgers University! 

Of course, that was over 5 years ago and I have since graduated, but the point remains.


----------



## Musturd (Dec 17, 2009)

Edmund said:


> Congrats to everyone here who made it into their colleges.
> @Musturd: You must keep their cube competitions alive. Ilkyoo said Spring would be the last one.



WHAT?!
I'll try and make it to that competition (I'm pretty far away though), and I'll see if I can work something out with the delegate(s) there and Ilkyoo.
I don't want the CMU competitions to go away!


----------



## Edmund (Dec 17, 2009)

Musturd said:


> Edmund said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats to everyone here who made it into their colleges.
> ...



I think Ilkyoo is leaving.


----------



## Musturd (Dec 17, 2009)

Edmund said:


> Musturd said:
> 
> 
> > Edmund said:
> ...



He'll be there at the Spring Competition, right? Doesn't he run it? I'll try to make it to the competition. Otherwise I'll send him a PM and/or e-mail regarding how I would go about setting up a competition.


----------



## fanwuq (Dec 17, 2009)

Lucas Garron said:


> I presume we will definitely see you at Nationals, then?


Maybe.

Thanks everyone!

By the way:
One friend was accepted to MIT, Imperial, UCL, and Edinburgh.
Another was accepted to Imperial and Sussex.
Another was accepted to Carnegie Mellon.
Several were deferred from Johns Hopkins.


----------



## Musturd (Dec 17, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> Another was accepted to Carnegie Mellon.



Cuber? Major?


----------



## MichaelP. (Dec 17, 2009)

Congrads, When you graduate, I'll be graduating high school.


----------



## fanwuq (Dec 17, 2009)

Musturd said:


> fanwuq said:
> 
> 
> > Another was accepted to Carnegie Mellon.
> ...



Yes. I think Computer science.


----------



## Musturd (Dec 17, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> Musturd said:
> 
> 
> > fanwuq said:
> ...



The Youtube video is private. Could you send the contact info to me in a PM (or here if you don't care)?


----------



## fanwuq (Dec 17, 2009)

Musturd said:


> fanwuq said:
> 
> 
> > Musturd said:
> ...



Just friend Halfmike on youtube.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Dec 17, 2009)

Congrats Fanwuq!
I got accepted to Bard and deferred from Cornell (but theres almost no chance I'm getting in.)
I'm just going to be applying to Emory and Carnegie Mellon. 

But yea, once again, congrats on MIT! You must've worked so hard for this, I'm happy for you that you get to see this payoff.


----------



## Musturd (Dec 17, 2009)

Ethan Rosen said:


> Congrats Fanwuq!
> I got accepted to Bard and deferred from Cornell (but theres almost no chance I'm getting in.)
> I'm just going to be applying to Emory and Carnegie Mellon.
> 
> But yea, once again, congrats on MIT! You must've worked so hard for this, I'm happy for you that you get to see this payoff.



One of my good friends is a Freshman at Bard.
And I'd be happy to see you end up at Carnegie Mellon with me


----------



## JTW2007 (Dec 17, 2009)

I can't wait until I can escape high school and hopefully get into a good college.


----------



## 4Chan (Dec 17, 2009)

I've just been accepted into Georgia Tech, not as prestigious, but in the south, it's an achievement.


----------



## Chaos2011 (Dec 17, 2009)

I just found this http://img.4chan.org/b/res/181852849.html#181867032 is it you?

btw, the link is NSFW

EDIT:

well, the OP anyway in the 4chan thread


----------



## aronpm (Dec 17, 2009)

inb4 404!


----------



## 4Chan (Dec 17, 2009)

aronpm said:


> inb4 404!


----------



## qqwref (Dec 17, 2009)

Nice job, fanwuq! I didn't get into MIT when I applied (although a ca(l)t(ech) is fine too). The MIT cube club is really getting up to speed, so I'm sure you'll have plenty of competitions in the area to help out with and go to


----------



## malevolant (Dec 17, 2009)

If anyone is going to Syracuse...I can show you my collection. Not a great speed cuber, but I can solve all the puzzles i have


----------



## Dene (Dec 17, 2009)

Well, this just makes me feel worse for living in a stupid country with dump universities. If I had the motivation of getting into a university like MIT I might've done something in high school >.<


----------



## edwo (Dec 17, 2009)

Congrats!!
That's really cool


----------



## masterofthebass (Dec 17, 2009)

Musturd said:


> Edmund said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats to everyone here who made it into their colleges.
> ...



The problem is that Ilkyoo is graduating next year. Also, there is no official cube club at CMU. Ilkyoo teaches a student course on how to solve the cube, and incorporated a competition as their final. I'm also in Pittsburgh, and would love to host a competition, but the problem arises that I don't have the help Ilkyoo has (friend aren't really keen on spending a whole day helping out a cubing comp). Although I'm only in Pittsburgh for one more year, with some support, I'm sure we can figure out a way to host some competitions. I know Sam Boyles is looking at Duquesne for next year as well, and Jason Baum may be coming back to Pittsburgh after he graduates, so Pittsburgh may be rising up at an epicenter for cubing.


----------



## ShadenSmith (Dec 17, 2009)

masterofthebass said:


> Musturd said:
> 
> 
> > Edmund said:
> ...



KOIIP? Ale8 Open 2010?


----------



## blah (Dec 17, 2009)

POKII?


----------



## ShadenSmith (Dec 17, 2009)

masterofthebass said:


> Musturd said:
> 
> 
> > Edmund said:
> ...





blah said:


> POKII?



This.


----------



## blah (Dec 17, 2009)

Can we please please pleaseeeee call it POKIImon?


----------



## Musturd (Dec 17, 2009)

masterofthebass said:


> The problem is that Ilkyoo is graduating next year. Also, there is no official cube club at CMU. Ilkyoo teaches a student course on how to solve the cube, and incorporated a competition as their final. I'm also in Pittsburgh, and would love to host a competition, but the problem arises that I don't have the help Ilkyoo has (friend aren't really keen on spending a whole day helping out a cubing comp). Although I'm only in Pittsburgh for one more year, with some support, I'm sure we can figure out a way to host some competitions. I know Sam Boyles is looking at Duquesne for next year as well, and Jason Baum may be coming back to Pittsburgh after he graduates, so Pittsburgh may be rising up at an epicenter for cubing.



I wish I could have taken that class that Ilkyoo taught.
Anyway, I might be able to stir up cubing interest in the class of 2014. Then start a cube club. Then get clearance for a competition. I'm sure CMU would be okay with hosting the competitions as they have for a few years already now. We'll figure all this out.
Like I said before, I'll try to make it to the Spring competition and the locals (including you) and I can discuss there to try to get something to work.
I thought Jason lived in Pittsburgh all year... I guess he goes away for school.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 17, 2009)

blah said:


> *W*POKII?


fixed it for you.


----------



## Musturd (Dec 17, 2009)

nlCuber22 said:


> blah said:
> 
> 
> > *W*POKII?
> ...



Also, I don't understand the acronym... I feel like I missed something.


----------



## KubeKid73 (Dec 17, 2009)

Parity said:


> Since I am only 14 I don't know much about college?
> Is MIT good?



Lol. No offense, but I'm also 14 and I knew that MIT is an amazing school.


----------



## ShadenSmith (Dec 17, 2009)

nlCuber22 said:


> blah said:
> 
> 
> > *W*POKII?
> ...



Nah, nothing's in West Virginia


----------



## Slowpoke22 (Dec 17, 2009)

I already graduated, but I probably went to the worst college of anyone in this thread: San Diego State University. LOL 

Congrats to all of you who are making it into prestigious places. :]


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 17, 2009)

Heh. 2 Years HACC, 2 years Shippensburg. I'd be quite surprised if I saw another cuber going to either.


----------



## fanwuq (Dec 18, 2009)

qqwref said:


> Nice job, fanwuq! I didn't get into MIT when I applied (although a ca(l)t(ech) is fine too). The MIT cube club is really getting up to speed, so I'm sure you'll have plenty of competitions in the area to help out with and go to



Thanks! (Also thanks for looking at my short response about cubing, I sent that to MIT.)


----------



## badmephisto (Dec 18, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> Accepted to MIT class of 2014!!!!



Nice grats! I was rejected from MIT as well  (but that application was for grad school, that may be a little harder to get into). I don't know about its undergrad reputation, but for CS/Engineering related grad stuff, MIT is The. Best.


----------



## qqwref (Dec 18, 2009)

badmephisto said:


> I don't know about its undergrad reputation, but for CS/Engineering related grad stuff, MIT is The. Best.



As far as engineering... depends who you talk to. Caltech and MIT are pretty much at the same level, and according to some people I know the quality of the engineering program at MIT has gone down slightly over the last few years. If you're certain that you're doing engineering, though, my personal recommendation would be Olin (if you can get in, which is nontrivial).


----------



## Hadley4000 (Dec 18, 2009)

Ethan Rosen said:


> I'm just going to be applying to Emory



My mom works there. Just 10 minutes away from home.



4Chan said:


> I've just been accepted into Georgia Tech, not as prestigious, but in the south, it's an achievement.





Boooo Yellow Jackets! Go Dawgs!


I'm in my first year at Eckerd College now(Class of '13!)


----------



## Neo63 (Dec 18, 2009)

CONGRATS! I have always wanted to go there, even if it's just for their cube club and the fact that Nationals will be held there


----------



## qqwref (Dec 18, 2009)

Neo63 said:


> CONGRATS! I have always wanted to go there, even if it's just for their cube club and the fact that Nationals will be held there



Always? MIT didn't even have competitions before like a year ago. (And if you are interested in getting into MIT just for their cubing, I wish you good luck with the schoolwork!)


----------



## brunson (Dec 18, 2009)

4Chan said:


> I've just been accepted into Georgia Tech, not as prestigious, but in the south, it's an achievement.


GATech is a great school, a good friend got his PhD there. Great Physics program and a world class semiconductor fabrication curriculum. It's the CalTech of the South. Congrats. 

Plus, southern girls rock.


----------



## fanwuq (Dec 18, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> Lucas Garron said:
> 
> 
> > I presume we will definitely see you at Nationals, then?
> ...





Neo63 said:


> CONGRATS! I have always wanted to go there, even if it's just for their cube club and the fact that Nationals will be held there



:fp myself for not realizing/ knowing that Nationals will be at MIT until now. 
I'll be there.



qqwref said:


> badmephisto said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know about its undergrad reputation, but for CS/Engineering related grad stuff, MIT is The. Best.
> ...



http://www.topuniversities.com/university/411/massachusetts-institute-of-technology--mit--
MIT is still the best!


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 18, 2009)

ShadenSmith said:


> nlCuber22 said:
> 
> 
> > blah said:
> ...



I only know one other cuber from here, luckily only lives about 15 minutes away from me. But still I would like to have cube meets here sometimes. mehhh


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 19, 2009)

nlCuber22 said:


> blah said:
> 
> 
> > WPOKII*I*?
> ...


There.


----------



## deathbypapercutz (Dec 20, 2009)

qqwref said:


> (And if you are interested in getting into MIT just for their cubing, I wish you good luck with the schoolwork!)



UGH


----------



## Lucas Garron (Dec 20, 2009)

deathbypapercutz said:


> qqwref said:
> 
> 
> > (And if you are interested in getting into MIT just for their cubing, I wish you good luck with the schoolwork!)
> ...


HUG


----------



## blade740 (Dec 20, 2009)

Lucas Garron said:


> deathbypapercutz said:
> 
> 
> > qqwref said:
> ...


GHU


----------



## miniGOINGS (Dec 20, 2009)

blade740 said:


> Lucas Garron said:
> 
> 
> > deathbypapercutz said:
> ...



It's an A Perm!!!


----------



## MrData (Dec 20, 2009)

blade740 said:


> Lucas Garron said:
> 
> 
> > deathbypapercutz said:
> ...



HGU


----------



## Dene (Dec 20, 2009)

Lucas Garron said:


> deathbypapercutz said:
> 
> 
> > qqwref said:
> ...



DENE PLZ.


----------



## Squeek (Dec 20, 2009)

Wow, I wish I was good enough to get into MIT... my SAT scores suck and my GPA too.


----------



## qqwref (Dec 20, 2009)

MrData said:


> blade740 said:
> 
> 
> > Lucas Garron said:
> ...



GUH


----------



## miniGOINGS (Dec 20, 2009)

qqwref said:


> MrData said:
> 
> 
> > blade740 said:
> ...



UHG


----------



## tkcube1 (Dec 20, 2009)

Well I have a 2.5 GPA so getting into MIT is literally impossible for me right now.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Dec 20, 2009)

tkcube1 said:


> Well I have a 2.5 GPA so getting into MIT is literally impossible for me right now.



There's always caltech


----------



## qqwref (Dec 20, 2009)

Ethan Rosen said:


> tkcube1 said:
> 
> 
> > Well I have a 2.5 GPA so getting into MIT is literally impossible for me right now.
> ...



Yeah, sure, maybe if you've already written several research papers


----------



## tkcube1 (Dec 20, 2009)

Haha man I haven't done any of that my first semester as a freshman has been a bust especially since I'm still in algebra 1 and spanish 2.


----------



## deathbypapercutz (Dec 20, 2009)

COLLEGE IS SERIOUS BIZNEZ

I am not a troll-- honest, I'm not!


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 20, 2009)

deathbypapercutz said:


> COLLEGE IS SERIOUS BIZNEZ
> 
> I am not a troll-- honest, I'm not!



Boxxy be trollin'.


----------



## fanwuq (Apr 1, 2010)

Just got accepted to Biomedical Engineering at Johns Hopkins University. A few other friends also got into JHU, including cubers who might show up at Baltimore Spring 2010. 2 more of my friends got into MIT and all of us will be attending CPW. Will there be other cubers at CPW?


----------



## Forte (Apr 1, 2010)

Got accepted to UBC Science


----------



## (R) (Apr 1, 2010)

I got into Appomattox regional governor's school for instrumental music... but that is high school. And Maggie L walker (also high) bust I'm proud those are two of the best schools in VA besides Thomas Jefferson which is the best in the country


----------



## stinkocheeze (Apr 1, 2010)

Forte said:


> Got accepted to UBC Science



lol my sister's at UBC.. Is there a cubing club?


----------

